# Project: Fiery PC



## forcifer

wee guess whats happening next? i already have a side panel. techpro, dont say anything 

i do have more pics, but they are going to have to wait till im done


----------



## HawMan

Haha, Wicked.. Cant wait for more pics :grin:


----------



## oddball2910

I'm interested to see where this goes, and the final result. :grin:


----------



## forcifer

hehe well its going to have to wait a bit. the major thing im doing has to wait at least a week, if not more...actually, def more all depends though on friends/dad (dad for supervision, all he did was show me how to use jig saw)


----------



## ebackhus

http://www.dremel.com/

I can see this turning into smething both awesome and beautiful. I just wonder how thermal will be affected since wood works as an insulator.


----------



## forcifer

heh it will look pretty cool. im debating on showing more pics, etc and what i plan on doing with it


----------



## magnethead

I'd like to see some more of it..it ranks up there with my robot and that custom case idea i had...


----------



## forcifer

here ya go. sorry, need to keep the watermark just in case


----------



## magnethead

well, i don't see a rear fan cutout, there's a good bit of room between the motherboard and power supply (which also is not cut out yet), and you're using mini toggle switches. I know one's for power, what's the other for?


----------



## TheMatt

Looks good. I think the hardest part will probably measuring out the holes to mount the motherboard and drive bays. Is that plywood you are using?



magnethead said:


> I know one's for power, what's the other for?


Reset?


----------



## forcifer

yup. motherboard mounted, psu cut out, all i need to do is mount in psu, wire in cables and im fine. btw, the pics dont do it justice. this case is HUGE. it doesnt need anymore fans


----------



## magnethead

like i said before i was tinking about doing someting similar with one of my old ATX cases and modding it out with sheet metal.But maybe plywood would be easier/cheaper/quicker. Leess you zapped part of my idea into yours.


----------



## forcifer

lol. metals are so much harder to work with. all the bending and stuff, requires some hardcore machinery. id recommend you stick to wood


----------



## magnethead

forcifer said:


> lol. metals are so much harder to work with. all the bending and stuff, requires some hardcore machinery. id recommend you stick to wood


i've got some idea formulating kinda combingin the two. You kind of main case combined with the sheet metal of an existing case to make mountings easier...i already got lines drawn to cut with the die-grinder.


----------



## forcifer

its possible. im about to get in some pics. all i need to do is screw in psu, vacuum case (it is REALLY dirty) and turn it on XD


----------



## forcifer

almost everything is installed..at least i thought so 








just shows how freaking big this case is








my drive rails. maybe a forerunner for whats to come? 








how i turned them black. if you cant tell, i set them on fire








psu slot cut








original glue broke so i bolted the back panel in








just a view of the back panel








drive rails after clear coat so they dont shed the blackness








hard drive installed!








installed a fan also just because i could XD








fan close up








fan grill...of sorts








this took alot of thinking but i decided to hold the vga steady with some wire and a hole drilled through the case. simple, but it works. 








everything inside! only problem is that is the ugliest cabling ive ever seen, but there isnt a whole lot i can do about it. 








IT FINALLY TURNS ON!  it works...too bad i just get to take it apart again to decorate it XD








it boots...it works....i spazz...freaking hungry. hours spent? over 30 is my guess

btw, for decorating, im going to burn it with a propane torch/lighter fluid.


----------



## Guest

Truly amazing work, #1!! :grin:


----------



## magnethead

crap that thing IS humangous!!!


----------



## forcifer

there is so much open space  perfect for storing stuff, like ipods, speakers, small children, animals, jolt (because it has a cap, if it is knocked over it doesnt matter)...


----------



## emosun

I almost made a wood pc a long time ago but I was worried about the wood absorbing alot of heat, or catching fire lol.


----------



## Guest

A full ATX board would be better for this build, just sayin :grin: Guess it was the only thing you could find around huh?

:tongue:


----------



## forcifer

please dont mention mobo....i absolutly hate mine. i very badly want a new one, but dont have the $$. it was supposed to be full atx also :'(

its stupid because it isnt ATX being not wide enough, but it isnt mATX because it is too long. worlds TWIBATest mobo ever. cant change cpu volts


----------



## oddball2910

that looks real nice forcifer..


----------



## forcifer

emosun said:


> I almost made a wood pc a long time ago but I was worried about the wood absorbing alot of heat, or catching fire lol.


lol im going to intentionally light mine on fire



oddball2910 said:


> that looks real nice forcifer..


thank you


----------



## HawMan

Take a look Here it may give you some more idea's


----------



## TheMatt

That thing is huge.  You could fit a ton of stuff in there.


forcifer said:


> small children


:laugh:

How tall is that case?


----------



## forcifer

will you accept very? 

lol its 21.5(H)x22.5(L)x9.5(W)


----------



## TheMatt

Are those in inches? :tongue:


----------



## forcifer

yes. its huge, but its mostly because its empty. it is larger then my other case(s)


----------



## TheMatt

Its about as big as my thermaltake armor (22" high) but slightly longer (20" long).

Maybe I should try to stick some small children in mine. :laugh:


----------



## magnethead

my 900 is 18x18 roughly last i checked i think?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

mine is about 18x18 ~8deep


----------



## magnethead

here's the version i've come up with-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-log-hybrid-twist-209995.html


----------



## ashumann12

Looks great, a little stain and varnish to top it off. I love the wood look!


----------



## forcifer

hehe if you read the whole post you will see what im going to do: set it on fire, hence the name


----------



## ashumann12

I did, I love it! Keep us posted. (I might have to steal some of your Ideas!)

I'll include your watermark! :grin:


----------



## forcifer

thanks  need to wait for friend to get back. going to video tape it 

actually, please do post this in other places. im thinking about building custom cases out of acrylic, wood.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

he will just have to steel your screen name to lol


----------



## ashumann12

You have given me some great ideas, how about a case that looks like a log home? HMMM :grin:


----------



## forcifer

ashumann12 said:


> You have given me some great ideas, how about a case that looks like a log home? HMMM :grin:


hey, anything is possible. if you want one id try to build it for ya...


----------



## ashumann12

I'll keep ya in mind. I have plans for building a new system but am short on extra cash right now. I'm pretty good with wood, just never thought about fabing my own case but am flooded with ideas now. You gonna start building cases on the side?


----------



## forcifer

probably my only job really. would be awesome though! im only 15 and there arent a whole lot of options for me. please, if anyone wants, id probably sell most of them at ~$40 depending on stuff. the current one, when im done, ill sell for probably $20-$30. if your really cheap, i could probably make one for about $10-$15, pm me


----------



## forcifer

just some work i did. if anyone wants anything special cut into the case, pm me


----------



## forcifer

i got burned  (and clearcoated)








a different way to do letters








the texture of when this wood gets burned hardcore, and what i think the end result will be


----------



## oddball2910

What are you doing to scorch the wood yet keep it controlled?


----------



## forcifer

propane torch. going to try lighter fluid also, to see how it works


----------



## oddball2910

it looks very nice, i'm interested to see how the lighter fluid will change the appearance.


----------



## carsey

I doubt it will really much, as the fluid will just burn off the top of the wood.

BLOWTORCH FW


----------



## forcifer

thats sorta what i want, because it really isnt pure wood just paneling. but the torch does look really cool, and if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## Guest

I would buy that, to bad Im broke :grin:. Truly amazing work with the blowtorch, and great design idea. W00t for the case modders of the future!! :grin:


----------



## magnethead

thats what i'm thinking, if we dont disclose how to build a case, then we can make money off orders!

me being at college this fall and all, i could make a killing once i learn fiberglass! lol


----------



## ebackhus

Do you have plans to seal it in any way? That'll affect the color of the un-burnt areas.


----------



## forcifer

yea i have some pray on clear coat


----------



## ashumann12

"Pray" on, wow now thats good stuff! :lol:


----------



## forcifer

haha i meant spray on...up next: plexi cube


----------



## carsey

Plastic is hard to work with...Looking at my case, you would need to mould it to be able to get a decent chance of it working


----------



## forcifer

im going to try 1/4" plexi/acrylic, which i could drill through/glue together. will have to see how current case turns out first


----------



## forcifer

*MONGO update*

w00t had some time to work on the case again! no homework ftw. anyway, thanks to everyone for support  it really is nice knowing that people like what im doing  but i live for moments like these..








O NOES WHAT HAPPENED TO MY FRONT PANEL!?!








oh there it is...with a fine name one it also btw. who could do something like that? im using it as a template for when i cut out the letters, etc








name cut out.....but how well did it work? 








wow.....nuff said








im not done yet  tool of the trade

















preliminary burning...








more burning 








burning without flash. it really does look alot better, and you cant do that type of texture with paint (in a reasonable amount of time, effort that is)








a distinction between burned and unburned...quite a bit 








entire panel burned  unfortunately it warped a bit, hopefully that isnt an issue..








clearcoat applied  








o....m....f...g...








 flashless








just a good picture imo....what i can do letter wise  btw Es and Fs are a pain

thanks everyone for comments! they are greatly appreciated


----------



## Guest

Thats mad hot :grin:


----------



## magnethead

cool.


----------



## TheMatt

Looks awesome. You should just mount a fan in the rear lined up with the Zalman 9500 cooler as an exhaust for the CPU heat.


----------



## forcifer

what i get to do this weekend 









darn panels keep disappearing...








with cool pics on them 

expecting all the flames to take about 2 hours? 3? should be worth it  ordered some things off xoxide, i hope they get here in time..


----------



## Isho

This is a really good idea, I hope it all works out for you, keep up the good work!
Custom cases are the next biggest computer accessory and there are not that many sweet looking ones out nowadays.
Good luck if you do decide to keep up with it in later years


----------



## forcifer

planning on it  btw, PLEASE, if anyone is interested in buying it, contact me (pm, email, ANYTHING) i really need the money badly. would probably spend it on getting some plexi/acrylic and building a case out of that. and if you do, ill cut in whatever you want..


----------



## forcifer

finished the cutting. again, i cant stress this enough, peoples comments are awesome...really makes nearly breaking your wrist worth it  (im dead serious it hurts like hell to type now)








its done 








is you compare it to original pic of what the flames were supposed to look like, i actually really screwed up. but it still looks pretty good to me








without flash 








i dont know if you can tell, but some of the flames are REALLY close together. i was seriously debating if i should just use black paint instead (i have it) 








decided not to and am very glad i didnt 








just another shot of the burnt one.

the clear coat is drying as i type this.

all comments very much welcomed


----------



## magnethead

dang child!


----------



## TheMatt

That looks awesome. ray:


----------



## Guest

Awesomeee :grin:


----------



## forcifer

small update in what i have done, huge one in meaning 

pretty much what i did: got some plexiglass and frosted it. i frosted it by using 400 grit sand paper and a automatic sander. it worked amazingly well as you will see. i also clear coated the burnt parts, but thats to keep a mess from happening, and to almost freaze the charred where it is. enjoy 









worlds best glue drying mechanism ever








if you cant tell, thats a brick of clay. my dad likes to do pottery in his free time, and that stuff is DENSE








there is something under there.. 








hehe now i get to wait 12 hours for the glue to dry =.=








o...m....g..








this is perfect...the frosted just filters the light, letting it almost glow. perfect for me 








the back side. all those spots are just where i glued. but thats also the frosted look i got with the 400 grit sand paper










anyway, hope you enjoy, and comments welcome  thats how ive gotten a few of my ideas, at least the flame one, are from comments (someone gave me the flame idea but i cant remember who sorry)


----------



## HawMan

This is brilliant. Very Good work.

Enjoying the pics, keep 'em coming, ray:


----------



## forcifer

everything put back together! been about 4 days now XD








with the top on. the frosted really looks good with the flames, at least to me.








more of an artistic view...








the entire case pretty much. you see some chipping around the window, but thats because of flash it really is nearly impossible to tell without flash








close up on the window








it really is acrylic, better then nothing so stuff doesnt get into the comp (cats) and looks more professional 








the backside. you can see the glue spots, which is a bummer, but not that bad. not expecting people to shove their head into my case 








a closeup of the frosted effect. the window and that plexi both came from the same sheet of plexi, just that 400 grit sand paper pwnz








*** haha yea its geese. i got bored waiting for glue to dry and i noticed them outside my window

all comments welcome (starting to sound like a broken record yet?) im serious though everything people have said has so far helped.


----------



## forcifer

what i get to do for the side panel  should be awesome if i do it right..


----------



## Go The Power

This looks really good, well done.

You gave me a idea what I might do for a tech project :grin:.


----------



## ashumann12

How about a side panel like this?


----------



## forcifer

possible? yes. likely? no. lol the inside thing would be held in by the 5 little points. i have case nearly finished, minus back panel and other side panel will get pics up in about 2 min if you want to stay around


----------



## ashumann12

Just messin with ya. That one would be tough unless echtched into plexiglass, It's kind of my logo!

Post away, got a good thing goin, keep it up!


----------



## forcifer

thanks 








design cut out. was actually insanely easy








pulling away side panel..








taadaa! theres the is the cutout. 








theres the panel panel again








cutout without the paper. still pretty cool imo..








the actual panel. came out AMAZING to me at least








fire!!!








flash this time so it isnt as blurry








clearcoat drying...








everything installed  sorry about the mess, im really tired right now and want to go to bed...just got back from a dance and can hardly feel my legs








closer up. you may notice gaps at the top and bottum. i wish i could say they were intentional for air flow, but that would be a lie. i didnt have enough material =/








artistic view that shows how much crap is on them. it will be cleaned off dont worry








full case panel view 








close up on one of the gaps 

well, that worked out really well, bar the gaps. hope all enjoy


----------



## TheMatt

That top panel looks awesome, very well done. It will also provide excellent airflow especially if you can get your hands on a 200mm fan or two and mount it on the top.


----------



## forcifer

thanks for the comment. really does help, its sorta hard to explain.. 

btw, im serious the side panel took maybe 5 min. it was really really easy..


----------



## ashumann12

Looking Great. Need investors? :grin:


----------



## forcifer

yes and very badly! im running on less then empty now


----------



## benvtech

That really is pretty cool. Looked pretty simple too.... did ya have to make it soooo big though? lol

Edit:
Also, Where is the optical drive?! lol i didnt see where you would put it!


----------



## forcifer

for size, didnt really mean it that big just sorta happened. for optical drive, i could make something for it, but i never use them anymore =/


----------



## benvtech

Ahh lol. Well, either way its an interesting case.


----------



## TheMatt

forcifer said:


> for optical drive, i could make something for it, but i never use them anymore =/


:laugh:

How did you install Windows?


----------



## HawMan

It was already installed i think


----------



## forcifer

for this case yea. when i install windows i obviously do use an opti drive, but for this case it hasnt been needed yet. if people want to i will install one, just so that its a "completed" computer


----------



## forcifer

everything thats going to be cutout has been cutout  pics up tomarrow, using a different computer as my usual one is currently still taken apart to allow drying of stuff. you should all like it (i hope)

w00t 3k posts!! :biggringi:burger::4-powerup


----------



## benvtech

Looking forward to seeing them, did you fill in those gaps though?There are some ideas that could be done to easily resolve that and make it not look like junk lol....


----------



## forcifer

sorry about the delay, but my computer (thus hard drives) are still in shambles and all my watermarks and stuff are on there. trying to keep everything together. getting the bling tomarrow, so expect a huge update


----------



## forcifer

after being without a decent comp for a few days :O i finally decided that i could live with a cardboard box case. since i had my comp back, i had hdds back, i had watermarks back....i could upload piccys XD








gets really old how many times ive had to take apart case..








sidepanel design 








taped down..








first part done. you see that tool right there? thats what ive dont virtually all but perfectly straight cuts with. gotten to be very good friends with it =.=








yadda yadda a few minutes later im done  time to remove the paper..








shazam








partially burned  pics not doing justice though..








thats better








painted screws black, they are just drying now(well, they are dry NOW, but when i took that pic they werent)








my friend's website. it does have a forum, but is mainly a review website. i did this out of choice, btw because his life hasnt been too great as of recent =/








a package?

















hehe....clear neon....cathodes...fans...pwnage








just a couple other holes i drilled into side panel for on/off switches for red and UV cathodes (i had UV from older comps)








close up of my handywork 








where one of the 2 80mm fans are going








my current "case" if you can call it that. 

thanks everyone


----------



## Jtsou

You should get yourself a drywall sander and hit the burnt spots. Also a coat of polyurethane would look nice


----------



## emosun

If your this good at cutting those shapes why not do it with metal? You could keep the wood peices on the inside but just change the wood panels to metal. I'm just worried about a fire hazerd , which is why they don't make electronics with wood enclosesures anymore. And especially with a pc , the case will absorb all the heat. I mean really its gonna always be hot . Also i noticed the videocard sagging in one of he shots, looks like it was wired up? you could put a small wood block on the back and screw it in.


----------



## forcifer

its sagging a bit, but thats as far as it will go. its wired in  
as for fire hazard, im not really worried. im installing fans, not overclocking. if there is a fire in our house, a metal case would just get so hot it wouldnt really matter in the end =/ 
as for metal, all i have in my basement is copper, which could be uber sexy but also be really hard. when i get better, maybe copper/alu


----------



## Jtsou

Hes not talking about a fire in your house...hes talking about the case igniting. But you can go to a local hardware store and get these sheets of fireproof material. Id place them between the MB and case wall and maybe around the PSU.


----------



## forcifer

hmm yea. i still dont think there is going to be an issue though =/ computer really doesnt get hot enough....


----------



## emosun

Course i bet if you ask anyone thats had there computer start on fire they would say they didn't think it was going to be an issue. The pc is going to be warmer then a regular computer so the risk of a fire is higher then a metal case. If not metal the fire proof material sounds a little safer.


----------



## magnethead

emosun said:


> Course i bet if you ask anyone thats had there computer start on fire they would say they didn't think it was going to be an issue. The pc is going to be warmer then a regular computer so the risk of a fire is higher then a metal case. If not metal the fire proof material sounds a little safer.


thats why im using the stock MB tray on mine.


----------



## Jtsou

Oh i forgot about the MB tray you took out of the other case. The motherboard should be fine then but I'm still worried about that motherboard. Im on the local fire department and back in the '90s we have had a couple of computer-related fires. There were poorly designed cases and those 'ancient' motherboards and devices that ran pretty hot.


----------



## forcifer

i dunno...never heard of a wooden case catching on fire...or any computer for that matter. im going to sell the case as soon as im done anyway. there will be a sheet of acrylic right behind most of the mobo if that makes it any better


----------



## Jtsou

Well they used to have to make very durable proc's because it was unlikely for then to run UNDER 100C


----------



## TheMatt

Its going to get hot, but to ignite a fire requires there to be some sort of spark - that hot. Just make sure you insulate all wires if you have any exposed metal. The case is big enough and has enough ventilation that I don't think heat inside the case will be a problem. Does that motherboard have any backplate on the chipset cooler?


----------



## forcifer

chipset no...but there will be 1/8" sheet of acrylic under the chipset if that makes it any better


----------



## forcifer

hehe...haha...AHAHA I FINALLY FINISHED! 









































comments please


----------



## emosun

looks neat, try setting your camera down on a steady surface and setting it to a long exposure to get better night shots.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Hey its like a pumpkin, lol it looks awsome


----------



## magnethead

Force, what's your camera model? my A610 has a custom full manual setting. I usually use a F5.8 with a 1/400 exposure for glow pics.


----------



## forcifer

this camera sucks =/ fujifilm S5000. for real pics im going to use this other camera i have, but those will be private pics since i cant load them onto my computer (easily)


----------



## TheMatt

I do ISO 800 speed with the flash off and the camera steadied on a non-movable surface.


----------



## forcifer

using a different camera now and i found the special cable that lets me use it with my computer  much better pics to come...


----------



## Jtsou

Thats hot(literally?)


----------



## forcifer

nope not really. idles around 30C?


----------



## ashumann12

WOW Looking Great!


----------



## forcifer

just took some pics with a much better camera (i mean MUCH) and in a better environment. should be up soon, also going to submit them to some case mod comps :O


----------



## forcifer

alright, i really shouldnt be doing this, but here are some pics after i really tryed to take them and after i updated a few things


----------



## forcifer

submitted to maximum pc o.o stay tuned. might post some more pics this weekend, depends how im feeling since life has pretty much sucked recently...


----------



## forcifer

because im so nice XD









































































comments please


----------



## emosun

Make the insides of the cuts black too. Looks really cool when its dark but when you have the lights on its kinda , ugly. And you really should support that video card better. Put a block of wood back there and screw it in. then plug up the big hole in the back where the slot covers are suppose to be too. And the i/o shield would be good too instead of another hole. Just finish it off ya know? little things here and there.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

thats alot of v card sag....


----------



## forcifer

i guess it is but it isnt going any further. as for putting a block of wood there, would be very hard to get it perfectly in and then to put in the vga, mobo. its already nearly impossible


----------



## emosun

well then i guess its done, good job


----------



## forcifer

i dont want to sound like a jerk though =.= i just dont think there will be an issue. its tied down fairly tightly. ill see about adding in a piece of wood, just would be hard to keep it in the same scheme i have right now


----------



## Ralck

That looks really good, especially in the dark like that! How did you make the cut outs?

I would second the darkening of the edges too, but if the PC will be in the dark mostly, it won't be that necessary.

Good job! :smile:


----------



## ashumann12

Looks Great, Good Job!


----------



## forcifer

thanks  ashuman, do you still want to buy it? XD


----------



## forcifer

unneeded =.=


----------



## ashumann12

Accually, Yes, but after being out of work for 3 1/2 weeks, I'm just a little broke. Will probably take 6 - 8 weeks just to catch back up. I will definately let you know, in the meantime, If you have a buyer, take it!


----------

